# Baby Beast!!!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So excited i just wanted to share with you all the fact that the new Baby Clarkson (baby beast) will be arriving at circa 9:00am tomorrow morning & i'm shaking with excitement.

We already know he's a boy (unless the scan was wrong  ) as he waved his winkie for the camera during the last scan (just like his dad :wink: ).

I'll update tomorrow or Friday on the outcome/progress.

8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Best of luck, hope all goes well


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul.
If Master Clarkson , is taking after his daddy, then was it the only thing he was waving. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am so confused.

As you keep changing your partners every 6 months...who is the lady that is pregnant this time?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Cheeky Vlastan.

Paul has been with the lovely Judith for quite a while now. I met her last November and can't wait to catch up with the happy couple with baby clarkson again very soon!

Good Luck to you both and don't forget to text either Tim or me with the news!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Cheeky Vlastan.
> 
> Paul has been with the lovely Judith for quite a while now. I met her last November and can't wait to catch up with the happy couple with baby clarkson again very soon!
> 
> Good Luck to you both and don't forget to text either Tim or me with the news!


Since November in 2003? New world record for Paul. 

He certainly likes to "multiply". :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Cheeky Vlastan.
> 
> Paul has been with the lovely Judith for quite a while now. I met her last November and can't wait to catch up with the happy couple with baby clarkson again very soon!
> 
> Good Luck to you both and don't forget to text either Tim or me with the news!


Lets just hope he takes after his mum, though...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hope everything goes swimmingly mate!

Bet you've got the AMD'd pram all ready and waiting!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Best wishes matey.

I hope the lad brings as much joy as mine has to me over the last 16 months.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

All the best m8 ,the fastest baby seat in the NW :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thank you all for the nice comments (except Vlastan with his usual non thought out responses) :wink:

Baby Joshua Rowan arrived this morning at 10:19 & weighs in at a healthy 7lb 10oz & he's a damn fine looking lad, so watch out ladies (in about 16yrs) 8) 

Mother & baby are doing very well although mum is a little tired now.

Head wetting session already arranged for this evening, so if any of you happen to be near the Hinds Head pub on Mossy Lea Road, Wrightington this evening anytime after 8:00pm, then please pop in for a beer.

Will post a photo of the new Baby Beast (need someone to host, so volunteers please).

Ps. Been with Judith for nearly 18 months now Vlastan


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Good work fella.

Dave


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Paul,
Congrats to you, Judith and baby Joshua. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice one mate, congratulations!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Paul :-* and all the best to Judith and Joshua
Have you got the baby TT ready :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks all.

He's an absolute superstar (must take after his mum) :roll:

Still can't believe how well behaved & placid he is, so perhaps its downhill from here.

Very very proud parents.

Ps. Mother is doing very well also.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So the three of you are getting a good night's sleep then? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

I've only just seen this post for some reason so apologies for not posting earlier.

Congratulations mate. :wink:

Please pass on our best wishes to Judith.

Paul [smiley=cheers.gif] & Kate :-* [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Paul, as per Scotty I've only just seen your post [smiley=baby.gif]

Now the fun starts


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations! The fun starts here! My wee boy has just turned one and provides endless entertainment! I always thought it was a cliche, but I really can't imagine life without him now! Enjoy the first few months, they are hard but once he is up and about, nothing will be safe!

All the best to the three of you! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> My wee boy has just turned one [smiley=cheers.gif]


You *must *be joking, BreTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Surely it was only 3 months ago that you annouced the birth of your little son


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No it's definatley a year, Immy was born just before Brett's son and she was one on the 12th July!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

NickP said:


> No it's definatley a year, Immy was born just before Brett's son and she was one on the 12th July!


Yep, about five weeks after Immy - 19th August.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> So the three of you are getting a good night's sleep then? :roll:


Getting some sleep would be the best answer 

We're taking the nights in turn for the time being, so we can both have a good nights sleep to look forward to every other day 

He's been fairly regular with his sleeping, taking close to 4 hrs each time, so its basically cuddles, feed, nappy then sleep, every 5 hours.


----------

